# Black Orc Big Boss



## squeek (Jun 8, 2008)

So I have been busy and finished my Black Orc Big Boss. I am actually quite pleased with this model for once, I think it is my best O&G yet and even experimented with a little blending on the shield.

So here he is:


















I bodged together a rough and ready lightbox for this guy, so the pictures are a bit better than my usual fair, although they still wash out some of the highlights on the skin. The first one is probably the closest to the actual colours. As per normal I will base him with the others when I decide on a scheme.

Anywho, what do you think? I would like feedback on this guy if you get a moment as this is pretty much at my limit with painting so anything to help me improve would be welcome.

I've posted him in my log too but thought I'd probably get more feedback here. Plus it can't hurt to have some Fantasy models on show!


----------



## Midge913 (Oct 21, 2010)

I think the armor looks really good, my only suggestion is that with so much steel the features of the model start to blend together. Maybe some red on a few of the armor plates, and picking out some of the features on the axe in gold. The green on the skin looks fine, I would suggest one more layer of highlight but you mentioned that some of them got washed out. All in all a nice model.


----------



## dlakertor (Mar 18, 2008)

In my opinion, the skin is fine, however I think the armour could do with some darkening, what you have done is good, but I think the armour could be a bit darker in some areas, you could perhaps use a black wash and then highlight edges a bit, again just my opinion.

Apart from that, the model is good! Keep up the good painting! :victory:


----------



## squeek (Jun 8, 2008)

Thanks both. I know what you mean about the armour, a lot of versions of this model seem to go for the coloured armour plates but to be honest I am not keen on painted armour as it just looks a bit cartoony to me. Plus I am pretty sure I wouldn't do it justice.

I have considered attempting to glaze some of the plates, not sure if I'd pull it off though. Any comments on the red and orange 'blend'?


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

cant rep you but it looks great matey!


----------



## Midge913 (Oct 21, 2010)

squeek said:


> Thanks both. I know what you mean about the armour, a lot of versions of this model seem to go for the coloured armour plates but to be honest I am not keen on painted armour as it just looks a bit cartoony to me. Plus I am pretty sure I wouldn't do it justice.
> 
> I have considered attempting to glaze some of the plates, not sure if I'd pull it off though. Any comments on the red and orange 'blend'?


I think you have done a great job on the blending! the shield looks great! I think you should replecate that effect on the orky symbol on his axe. As far as washing some of the armor plates I think that could work to give them some different definition. Maybe doing a devlan wash on some to dirty them up, or may be a blue wash on some, just to change the tone of some of the plates to break up the mass of silver.


----------

